# Does anyone else have a Pit bull Border Collie mix?



## Pitbullchick13 (Feb 5, 2015)

I have a 7 month old pup Her mom is a purebred Pit bull her dad we just assumed border collie, there are 3 unaltered males in the neighborhood, 1 a pit bull hound mix, 2 a border collie and another purebred pit bull.. Most puppies were color of the mom or the purebred male pit but they grew up with large ears and long coats like a border collie. None were the color of the border collie who was white with black spots all pups were brown brindle, Black with white chest and one solid tan pup.... Can you post pics of your pit border collie mix im trying to decide who her dad might be for sure...






This is a picture of her a few months back I will upload a more recent picture soon


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

From what I understand, Pit/BC mixes are fairly common in the dog sports world.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

It's possible to have multiple fathers for 1 litter so the answer could be all of them or 2 of them or just 1, it all depends on how the breeding took place. I don't think you'll ever know for sure unless they start developing more characteristics


----------



## Pitbullchick13 (Feb 5, 2015)

The other pups were given away and the solid tan pup got unchained and he ran off or got stolen he had hound ears, none of the pups looked purebred the breeding happened because the mama got let out the house and got to another dog the purebred male pit was the brother of the mom. What I find funny is the border collie chases cars and bites at the tires my dog is terrified of cars and pulls as far to the side of the road as she can get when im walking her..


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

A very cute mix for sure.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

chimunga said:


> From what I understand, Pit/BC mixes are fairly common in the dog sports world.


Staffordshire bull terriers x border collies are very common. Not too many APBT/BCs. Though I'd expect the cross to look similar. 

It's hard to say though not knowing the parents and with such a young pup.


----------



## Melodie76 (Mar 26, 2016)

I have a 10 month old pitbull/border collie....I will take pics and post later, he is brindle and white, looks mostly like pitbull. All I have on here is pics when he was small.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Both are cute dogs. 

I always love Pits with full prick ears.


----------



## KayaScout (Nov 13, 2015)

When we adopted Kaya at 3 months they said she was a BC Lab mix. There is no lab in her at all haha. People stop me when I'm walking and either ask what she is or if she's a Pit. I don't think she has pit bull in her per say, but probably some terrier that look similar. Definitely crossed with a BC though. Here are couple pics.


----------



## PitMixinItUp (Jan 25, 2017)

Oh my god. We just did a DNA test for our pup and found out she was 1/2 pit (from her mom) and 1/4 BC 1/4 mutt (from her dad). Did a google search for those types of dogs and was shocked when I came across your photo. Here she is at 10 weeks, 4 months and 5 months. As you can see, they are almost identical. Hope this helps answer your search.


----------



## dylee (Mar 27, 2021)

Very cute border pit puppies above. Our puppy adopted from rescue organization turned out to be 42% APBT, 40%BC, 10% husky, 8% AmStaff by DNA test. Pictures below:


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Cute pup! But this thread is six years old, so I'm closing it to future replies. Feel free to start your own thread about your pup or join any of our current discussions!


----------

